# i want tight buds!!!



## g-13 (Sep 29, 2007)

i keep running into this problem. i have plenty of succesful grows under my belt. but my buds are always fluffy. my room is 3x6 and i have a 600 and 2 400w hps in there. the weed is bomb but i cant seem to get those really tight nuggets. anyone know why?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 29, 2007)

g-13 said:
			
		

> i keep running into this problem. i have plenty of succesful grows under my belt. but my buds are always fluffy. my room is 3x6 and i have a 600 and 2 400w hps in there. the weed is bomb but i cant seem to get those really tight nuggets. anyone know why?


 
Could be the strain. What strain you growing?


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 29, 2007)

Your temps could be running high as well...


----------



## g-13 (Sep 29, 2007)

the strains were ww,ak-48,and skunk my temps never exceed 80 degrees


----------



## Mutt (Sep 29, 2007)

What ferts are you using?


----------



## g-13 (Sep 29, 2007)

3part gh flora nutes,kool bloom, and diamond nectar.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 29, 2007)

Maybe you've been harvesting a little early? :confused2:


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 29, 2007)

g-13 said:
			
		

> i keep running into this problem. i have plenty of succesful grows under my belt. but my buds are always fluffy. my room is 3x6 and i have a 600 and 2 400w hps in there. the weed is bomb but i cant seem to get those really tight nuggets. anyone know why?


 
*Can you post a pic of your latest dried nuggets?  It would be interesting to 'see' what you mean.   *

*My WW nuggets dried to be very airy as well, and I thought of a couple of possible reasons.  One that I did not allow the buds to mature as much as I could have, probably could have gone easily another two weeks.  *

*Also, I did not leave very many of the small leaves around the buds when I harvested. I looked carefully at some bud that I had gotten from a friend that was denser and noted that there are quite alot of the smaller leaves on it that I believe helps make the buds more dense.  *

*Keep in mind that these are just my personal observations re: my grow.*


----------



## g-13 (Sep 29, 2007)

bubby its possible i could of harvested to early should the buds be hard before harvest?
rose i smoked all the ww i've never tried hardener though.


----------



## KaptainKronic (Sep 29, 2007)

I had the same problem when I recently harvested my NYCSD. When I dried all the nuggets out they weren't very dense at all they were real fluffy and light weight. I think I also have harvested a few weeks early on this one...(gotta stop being so impatient..:hairpull:. I shoulda took some pics b4 I smoked them all....:rofl:...


----------



## Bubby (Sep 29, 2007)

I can't speak from personal experience on this.. but some strains pack on a lot of their weight at the end of the flowering cycle

You should be judging 'when to harvest' on the trichome color. Get yourself a 50x magnifier, and check this out.


----------

